# لكم مني مختصرات artcam



## خالد الاقرع (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل

من باب محبتي لكم 
اردت ان اشارككم هذا الملف الذي سوف يوفر لكم 
الكثير من الوقت في تعلم مختصرات برنامج artcam

اخوكم بالله خالد الاقرع 
من ارد منكم التحميل ارجو منه 
الدعاء لي ولوالدي بالمغفرة والرحمه
التحميل بالمرفقات​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك
شكرا لك


----------



## chiguer (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله لوالديك,شكرا لك


----------



## الزير911 (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (18 فبراير 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك
> شكرا لك




شكرا لك اخي الحبيب



chiguer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحى8ركاته ,اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله لوالديك,شكرا لك




بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب



الزير911 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك



شكرا لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## ali hedi (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

ali hedi قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك



بارك الله فيك


----------



## osamaqotb (24 فبراير 2012)

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (24 فبراير 2012)

osamaqotb قال:


> تسلم الأيادي




حياك الله اخي


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## kaza-moules (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البلبل الفتان (20 مارس 2012)

نعم اود ماكنة خراطة


----------



## البلبل الفتان (20 مارس 2012)

نعم اود شراء ماكنة خراطة علما انني من العراق


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 مارس 2012)

البلبل الفتان قال:


> نعم اود شراء ماكنة خراطة علما انني من العراق



هل ترغب بشراء مخرطة 

هل تستطيع الزيارة الى الاردن


----------



## البلبل الفتان (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخ خالد انا اود شراء مخرطة cnc علما انني من بغداد


----------



## جورج داود (3 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك بجد على تعبك ومجهودك الرائع اخي العزيز


----------



## engabwhasan (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخ خالد 
انت دائما ما تثري المنتدى 
انا بالفعل اشتركت في منتداك


----------



## hamzav8 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك وغفر لهما​


----------



## أبوالفاروق (28 أغسطس 2012)

أسأل الله أن يبارك بك وأن يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## mody_heno (3 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 19ahmed (15 مارس 2013)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## yousefarfat (17 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير ورحم الله والديك وجميع المسلمين


----------



## aeehm (3 يونيو 2013)

جزيل الشكر لك اخي خالد 
واتمنى لك النجاح في عملك ومسعاك في نشر العلم لاخوانك 
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## farsmmm (5 يونيو 2013)

الله يزاك خيرر ويرحم والديك والعلم فيه ار عظيم هذا لمن اراد ان يستفيد ومن عنده علم واحتفظ به فهذا يحرم نفسه ثواب الدنيا والاخره والعطاء السخي من الكريم فأ اي انسان يستفيد وتكون سبب له في فتح باب رزق فا لا تعلم ماهو الثواب العظيم الذي اعده الله لكم


----------



## أحمد_القرعان (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ايش المقصود ببرنامج ارت كام ولماذا يستخدم خاصة انه واجه رسومية وهل له اوامر تبيقية للمخارج ؟
اعذروني عن قلة المعلومات ولكن احب تكون عندي لمحة عن الموضوع قبل ما ادخل فيه !
وشكرا على القائمين على هذه الشروحات


----------



## f_alhaddar (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ABOSALAM76 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عبدالله ال محب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك
شكرا لك


----------



## kemomatrix (24 مارس 2014)

جميل جدا ملف shortcut الف شكر


----------



## حمزة بحسون (26 مارس 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## hussam.ibrahim (7 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يشفيها


----------



## chiguer (8 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## محمددعبس (10 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## boda portsaid (25 أبريل 2014)

رائع


----------



## هجر 19 (12 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.m.faro2 (13 يونيو 2014)

*بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك واغفر اللهم لهم وادخلهم فسيح جناتك*​


----------



## AMRAOUI (13 يونيو 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​*
*
​


----------



## زائر الفجر1 (2 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
ورفع الله قدرك 
وعظم الله اجرك
ورحم الله والديك ورزقك برهم والا يحرمك من رضاهم عليك

احمد الحميدي
​


----------



## alia10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## pasha0 (28 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------



## marouane.dz (2 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك استاذ خالد


----------



## mohamed_2011 (1 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخ خالد ورحم الله والديك
شكرا لك


----------

